# 25 efi mercury charging question



## rexpollock (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 25 mercury efi 2005, pull start. Runs like a dream. I have been to 2 different mercury parts dealers and one tohatsu they pretty much say they know nothing about this motor its a tohatsu or when looking up parts, wow I have never seen anything like this. you'll have to bring it in and have a tec look at it...  : I have a simple question they can't answer my motor has three fat yellow wires coming out from under the flywheel with a gray plug on the end just hanging there. I assume that's connected to the charging coil. What part or parts do I need to complete the charging system to charge my boats battery's?  
I do realize i will still have to charge at home as well due to
the heavy draw of the trolling motor. I would like to be able to replenish the power used up by other electronics stereo,gps, fish finder, lights ect.. Some days i like to crank up the hank and pole all day...


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't believe the pull start came with charging circuit. You would have to add a charging rectifier which gets power from the stator (merc kit). At best it would only add a 5 [email protected] charge, so would not do much IMO. Give thought to adding a motorcycle/lawnmower battery to run accessories, much cheaper.

Bob


----------

